# Your Appearance?



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Let's see if there is any relationship between appearance and social anxiety. When voting, try to be as objective as possible. Don't let a low self-esteem cause you to make an inaccurate vote. Think about what others say, how you look compared to others, etc. 

If you feel comfortable, please state your appearance as well as the severity of your anxiety. 

As for me, I have an average appearance and moderate-severe social anxiety.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I have been told I'm pretty, so I try my best to take people's word for it (I voted attractive). But for me, I've always been self-conscious about my hair. I have never been satisfied with it, so I keep it tied back, because I've convinced myself that I look best that way. I get uncomfortable and feel naked when my hair is down; I don't want to look at people.

So, basically, my anxiety increases when I leave my hair down.


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

I honestly don't know what to answer with. Sometimes when I look in the mirror I see a handsome face, sometimes I'm too ashamed to go outside and I hate going out of the house if I haven't showered/shaved/sorted myself out to a certain standard. I've both been told I'm good looking and undesirable, I've been laughed at for no particular reason many times (even today, some girl just laughed at me from her car). And then, of course, I've been rejected constantly. Nothing speaks loud enough for me to be able to give a firm answer.


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

I consider myself as avarage. I always get the feeling people think I look strange...


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I think I'm average looking. I've been called cute and sometimes hot online but I'm guessing that's mostly because of my body. I like my body, but I don't think there's anything special about my face. I've been called from a 6/10 and an 8/10 online as well.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Either unattractive or very unattractive. Guess it doesn't matter which one in the end, both are bad.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I have so much anxiety I don't even know what to do with myself. I voted attractive, but some people find me very attractive.

Just let me play with my legos...


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with being average looking. Average looking people are attractive, The majority of people I see on a daily basis are attractive average looking people.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

whatyoumustthink said:


> I honestly don't know what to answer with. Sometimes when I look in the mirror I see a handsome face, sometimes I'm too ashamed to go outside and I hate going out of the house if I haven't showered/shaved/sorted myself out to a certain standard. I've both been told I'm good looking and undesirable, I've been laughed at for no particular reason many times (even today, some girl just laughed at me from her car). And then, of course, I've been rejected constantly. Nothing speaks loud enough for me to be able to give a firm answer.


We all feel like this at some point. I thinks its all about peoples personal preference, at least this is what I am learning as I get older and meet more people. Don't be so hard on yourself


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like calichick hasn't voted yet.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

im ugly and yes it makes my anxiety worse.


----------



## Veritastar (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm average and don't draw any attention and I'm satisfied with that. I have mild SA. I am also an introvert and love being in the background.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I'm unattractive but my anxiety is pretty mild.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I said "attractive"...at least, for my face. The rest of my body isn't much to look at


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't know, when I'm all alone in the classroom, I feel like a huge nerd who always sit alone, face-wise. people have told me I looked like a geek. I've been trying to improve the way I dress, then I feel like a wanna be instead and that people hate me for that.

I need mirrors to keep me stay sane, I don't see any nerd in there. but I can't face mirrors everytime so the image of the weirdest girl ever who love to sit alone comes back to my mind and makes me feel like one and I feel ugly because of it. And checking yourself too often in front of the mirrors just makes you look like a narcissist and I'm afraid it makes people feel bad for me because they think I'm not that pretty to be a narcissist/to check myself that often.

I can't say I'm attractive, or not attractive for that matter, basically I just don't want to judge myself incorrectly and leave an impression of overconfidence or low self-esteem. I think it's hard for socially reclusive to judge themselves correctly since they don't socialize often enough to correctly judge themselves/think highly of themselves with confidence based the feedback on others. of course, some people probably aren't the best lookers but people aren't supposed to think so lowly about themselves.

so... average, that's it.


----------



## MoniqueS (Feb 21, 2011)

Attractive on a good day, average on a bad/typical day. I don't know if other girls can relate, but I have brief periods where I feel like I look pretty, but I don't feel pretty overall. When my skin is bad and I have a really noticeable pimple I feel disgusting. I know how ridiculous it sounds but I can't seem to rid the feeling when it happens. I've also never felt good about my weight and body. My body image issues have been one of my greatest struggles. But I would say my face is attractive enough..when my skin is relatively clear.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I think I'm average looking. I've been called cute and sometimes hot online but I'm guessing that's mostly because of my body. I like my body, but I don't think there's anything special about my face. I've been called from a 6/10 and an 8/10 online as well.


show me this body you speak of


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I personally think my face looks average, but I dress really frumpy and don't style my hair. So, I voted unattractive.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

MoniqueS said:


> Attractive on a good day, average on a bad/typical day. I don't know if other girls can relate, but I have brief periods where I feel like I look pretty, but I don't feel pretty overall.


I get it.

It's hard being objective about your appearance. I know I was considered "attractive" when I was younger. I used to turn heads when I walked down the streets, and things like that, and I was scouted for modelling several times(even though I'm average height). But now I'm just a shadow of that. I also don't really know because I avoid people so much now(I have huge anxiety/avoidance issues combined with depression).

I know that some people consider me attractive online, but that's not the same thing as hearing it irl. It's not like I've posted _bad_ images of myself on this forum, for example. I personally find myself ugly-pretty. I look better from certain angles etc.

Objectively I'd say I'm above average, so I will vote attractive.

(wow, I didn't intend on writing an essay)


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

I look absolutely dashing from some angles and hideously deformed from others, which unfortunately doesn't balance out to average.


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Not to be arrogant but I think I'm at least 8/10. Would bang any day


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

James_Russell said:


> Not to be arrogant but I think I'm at least 8/10. Would bang any day


Not arrogant at all.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Was going to post something about being of the view i look a bit over average, then saw the thread had a Yugoslav war already and is spiralled to hell


----------



## StarDude (May 29, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Looks like calichick hasn't voted yet.


Was there a poll option for the embodiment of physical perfection?


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> We all feel like this at some point. I thinks its all about peoples personal preference, at least this is what I am learning as I get older and meet more people. Don't be so hard on yourself


Thanks, but the reactions I've had have been universally negative, deceptive or a laugh at my expense. I feel like this 99% of the time.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I consider myself average only in the sense that most days I feel very unattractive to people around my age. And older people tell me I'm handsome or cute. On a good day, once a year I can feel like the sexiest man in the room. Yet most days I am a horrendous vile disgusting beast who will never experience the blissful joy of love and therefore I am evil and must be slain by a group of random adventurers. For now my only goal in life is to amass a large hoarde of fortune and sequester that in my lair so I can gain power from it like a dragon...


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

unattractive, but not sure if that has anything to do with my SAD


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Most days I don`t even look human..i`m very very unattractive. Like legolas retard.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

average, but it can turn into unattractive if I get bad breakouts.


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

consider myself physically attractive.
anxiety level is moderate but in the past has been severe. when it was severe I judge myself to have been less physically attractive.

I do believe that having good looks influences people to generally respond to you more favorably (humans like to enjoy and experience things of beauty). having people not reject you as often can definitely lower one's SA.


----------



## whatyoumustthink (Apr 25, 2012)

a squawking seagull said:


> im an average gull. *squawks*


Personality counts too. Do you poop on innocent people?


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Very unattractive and my anxiety is high. My assessment is not just based on my own feelings about my appearance but also others' comments and the lack of positive attention from the opposite sex.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

Attractive for me.

Going back a good few years before my SA seriously ruled my life I had so many women hitting on me, even though I was in serious doubt about my looks.

2 or 3 times when walking home after a night out I had women stop and ask for a random kiss. I had women approach me just to say I looked hot. At 1 point I was even branded a player, not because I messed women around but as 1 girl put it "Your too hot to not be one"

Between the ages of 18 and 20 I was always able to meet women on a night out and get their numbers. Yea when I left the club we exchanged a few txts and I never heard off them again, but still.

Then in the last 3 years all that went to pot. I think at the time I must of seemed "hot" and fashionable to women. Social anxiety then took over my life and became moderate/high for me which has been a disaster for my confidence and kept me in the house for weeks or months on end.

Apart from SA, my build lets me down, I look like a complete weakling and probably seem the opposite of a womans dream strong guy who will protect her


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

3 years ago I would have said unattractive but I feel I am average these days. I don't get approached or checked out ever however I don't get snarls or negative reactions either so average it is. My appearance was the major cause of my low self esteem and confidence btw.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Nothing attractive about my looks.


----------



## anyoldkindofday (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought I was average and judging by how noone's said anything about my picture in the "Post a pic of yourself RIGHT NOW" thread and it's been a few days, I guess it's average or below . Though I guess I'll just keep believing I'm average even if I'm unattractive not really many benefits in believing you're butt-ugly even if you in fact are butt-ugly.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

StarDude said:


> Was there a poll option for the embodiment of physical perfection?


would like to point out I've never described myself that way.

if there was a poll option for model then yes I think I could accurately respond.

some guys don't find our type attractive though so it all depends.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

I think I'm about average.


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

There was no option between average and attractive.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

^ Attractively average?

I think I'm pretty attractive. Very confident in how I look nowadays. I turn off most of the girls I meet offline around my age because I don't click with swag***s in terms of my personality. Or I try not to, at least.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

average looking girl


----------



## SumikaDvalin (Jul 23, 2013)

To be honest.. I would consider myself a bit attractive (above average). However physical appearance isn't everything. I don't benefit from being so called "attractive" according to the standards of society. My life is just sad, and people will always find SOMETHING to point out.. so you'll never be "judgment-free". Just felt like trowing it there for everyone who actually think the roots of their social-problems is because of their appearance.. It's not, its your mentality. Even with a different face or body, your mentality doesn't change until your mind-set do.. and even then, people will try and bring u down..


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't know....my opinion of my looks changes a lot.


----------



## Meulin (Jun 28, 2013)

Average to below average. My face straight-on is fine, I actually like it, but my profile ruins everything.


----------



## dair (Jan 23, 2013)

I would hope I'm average or attractive. I dunno, girls never actually compliment my body or my face. I've had guys compliment my body though... I personally like the way I look.


----------



## Silent Corner (Jul 8, 2013)

Unattractive. I've been told my whole life how fat I am and I was considered ugly a few times. I got picked on a lot because of my appearance (hair,clothing,weight,etc.)


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm a super model.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

fugly


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

justanotherbird said:


> fugly


Sorry you think that even though you're cute.

Most people on SAS think they're unattractive even though they're clearly not, I'm no exception, I despise the way I look, and no matter how many times someone tells me otherwise, I'll always be able to find an excuse to be insecure about some physical attribute.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not very attractive at all :stu


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

John316C said:


> i make womens jaws drop LOL....


Are you a chef?


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I voted average. I used to be really unattractive when I was in middle and high school. Oh god, when I look back at pictures.. I can't blame my peers for rejecting me, I was pretty bad looking, coupled with a shy and mean personality. Nowadays, I think I look fine for the most part. I think I can be pretty attractive on certain days when I can accent my good parts. But my share of negative features makes sure that I stay in the average range.

My SA? Very bad, severe, and just getting worse really. Even if people said I was a gorgeous model, I'd still have disabling SA. I think I have more anxiety about how I come across, personality-wise, than what I look like. I hate _hate_ looking like a shy idiot that has abysmal social skills. When people used to try to befriend me, I'm sure it was because I looked nice and normal and approachable, but then my social skills and personality just completely worked to make them run and look at me like I'm retarded. So, it's what comes out of my mouth that causes my SA, not necessarily my looks. Looks can be feigned, my social skills cannot, I'm just too bad.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Now that I'm 30 I feel like I am more attractive than I used to be, and most people think so too. I was always ashamed of my weight (5'4", 180 pounds) before I found out that I have between 19-22% body fat, which is excellent for a woman, and that my lean body mass alone was considered overweight according to the BMI. Most people think I look pretty good nowadays. It is true that I am large (I wear a US size 16-18, primarily because of my large rib cage), but people don't think I look fat at all.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, females tend to complement me on my face from time to time so I guess I'm viewed as somewhat attractive by others but I personally think I'm unattractive and would never vote myself as attractive. I see too many ugly flaws.

My anxiety is moderate to severe.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Unattractive, mainly because of my face but also because I am short and skinny. My eating habits are kinda messed up right now. Today I haven't eaten anything apart from a banana.


----------



## Planbee (May 1, 2012)

I guess i'm somewhat attractive.. i guess :stu. As for my anxiety i'd say severe.


----------



## namebn (Mar 12, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I think I'm average looking. I've been called cute and sometimes hot online but I'm guessing that's mostly because of my body. I like my body, but I don't think there's anything special about my face. I've been called from a 6/10 and an 8/10 online as well.


really, face looks cute to me.

i voted unattractive, nothing special to look at here.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't think this is going to work as you can't just switch off low self esteem etc and sometimes people really will refuse to see that they are more attractive than they think. 

For me though I'd say average, some days better than others but all over average.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm not sure how to vote. I normally would say unattractive, but then you go to a Walmart or the DMV and you're surrounded by a whole lot of folks that make you look good by comparison.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Leaning into very attractive.
As soon as I get my health up and my skin problems vanish(which will be soon), I'm going to feel like a model.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm very attractive. I look better than most people I see on the streets. I consider myself a 10/10. People tell me how beautiful I am all the time, but I have severe anxiety.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Licklicious :teeth


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 19, 2009)

I like to think I'm attractive. Let me have it, please. I'm very ****ed up in all other aspects of my life!


----------



## hondatech03 (Apr 26, 2013)

I voted attractive, because that is what everyone else seems to think of me. My opinion of me is the opposite. I think I'm fat and ugly. I have very high anxiety and a lot of of other issues.


----------



## Holzwege (Jul 24, 2013)

Voted average though I feel I'm somewhat attractive. I could be handsome if I worked out more, was better about my posture and dressed better (currently just jeans, cargo shorts, t shirts, ball caps and hiking shoes or sandals. I have as much style as a Dad, and shopping is still a major social phobia of mine).


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

I was just looking at scores of the thread so far.

Interessting. Almost a perfect bell curve. I think you've got the answear.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I've been called stunning and I've been called ugly, so I guess the in between would be average.

As for how I see myself: pretty, but nothing special.


----------



## jasiony (Aug 15, 2010)

I consider myself attractive now, well somewhat anyway. I used to think I was below average in high school but recently I've come out of my shell and i"ve gotten good feedback so it's helped my self image


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I voted average. I have a lot of neutral and really bad days.. but I feel like average is a safe answer.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

People's perceptions of their own beauty are normally distributed.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Very unattractive. Its the main motivation for me eating healthy and working out. I feel like a monster anytime I look in a mirror. I feel like I need to compensate with a nice body, good job and have nice things to make up for how disgusting I truly am. I also hope that when I'm at my desired physical appearance I won't feel like a of trash who's only worth is to be take advantage of since its the only type of human contact I deserve. 

I need to end it here I'm goings on a tangent about myself


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

id say either average or unattractive

"i have a lazy eye"


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm attractive. On good days, when I am well groomed and pay meticulous attention to my clothes, you could say I'm very attractive. The comment I keep hearing from other girls through the years is "he's cute, but why doesn't he talk more?"


----------



## Chad33 (Nov 21, 2010)

I used to think I was hideous but thanks to Prozac I now think I'm average looking and don't put so much emphasis on my appearance. I have an athletic build (I enjoy working out) but I am not a huge fan of my face! lol


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Very unnatractive

Im saying this because I've never had a girl whos been interested in me, girls have called me horrible looking and some have called me cute, but being cute isn't the same as attractive. Im not surprised the majority of girls have said im horrible looking because for a 21 year old guy my nose is ginarmous and my chin is very weak. I look about 40 years old as well so thats not a good sign. Theres a few girls I fancy at work but I wont approach them because I know I'd get turned down like a bad penny.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

My friends always call me the Pinnacle Of Average. So i guess i'm average.


----------

